# Marantz SR7002 can't play Atmos center channel



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Dear experts,

I've a problem that already costed me 2 nights of trying without finding a solution

My SR7002 is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic BRW-520. All is fine both with video and audio, but when I try to play the Minions BD, decoded in Atmos, the center channel doesn't work

If I change the setting of my BD from Bitstream to PCM, it will play only in stereo mode. I've tried already all the possible Audio setting combination without success, both in the player and in the receiver
The 7.1 signal display shows all the channels, but still I can't hear the voices

Do you have any idea on how to solve the problem?

I would not change my receiver since it works brilliantly... do I need to?

Thanks to all for share your knowledge

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the centre channel work at all in other modes?


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Tony,

yes it does, I have the issue only with Atmos so far

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What BluRay player are you using? When was the last time you updated the firmware?
Edit: the Marantz SR7002 does not support Atmos.


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Tony,

the player is a Panasonic BRW-520, and the firmware is up to date
The player is connected to internet so it updates the software when a new firmware is released
Read your edit now... clear then, why I can't make it works... very sad about that

thanks very much for your help!

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may have missed my edit above but your Marantz SR7002 does not support Atmos.


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

yes I've read it thanks

forgot to ask: is there any workaround to hear the movie in 5.1 or 7.1 at least?

thanks!

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be able to just select the normal 7.1 track in the movies audio menu ( you know where you tell it to play)


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

ok I'll try thanks!!!


----------

